# לבקשתכם-הוראות הכנת מתקן גירוד לחתול



## liorge2 (22/1/09)

לבקשתכם-הוראות הכנת מתקן גירוד לחתול 
אנסה לפרט כמה שיותר את השלבים בהכנה וכמה שיותר פרטים: ~~~~~~ את השטיח קניתי בהום סנטר בערך ב-25 ש"ח ונשאר לי הרבה, קניתי 3X1.2 מטר פחות או יותר. את החבל קניתי בחנות גדולה לחומרי בניין סטייל טמבור אבל גדולה, קוראים לה "כוורת" והיא נמצאת באזה"ת החדש בנתניה, את החבל מצאתי שם ממש במחיר מציאה: חבל כמו בתמונה עולה 3 ש"ח למטר ורוחבו 10 מ"מ- הספיק לי בערך 18 מטר (גג 20 מטר), אופציה נוספת היא חבל שרוחבו 8 מ"מ, הוא קצת יותר רך וקצת יותר שעיר ומחירו 2 ש"ח למטר. ~~~~~~ המוט הרכזי היא אכן גליל קרטון קשיח ומאסיבי (אכן היה של מפות או בדים,בקשתי אותו באותה חנות של החבל) בקוטר 10 ס"מ, היה ממש קשה לחתוך אותו. ~~~~~~ מקל בגימור עגול-קניתי אותו ב-10 ש"ח והשתמשתי בחצי. שלבי הכנה כלליים: חותכים את הגליל באורך הרצוי (גובה המתקן), משתדלים כמה שיותר ישר כי זה מה שיתן לו את היציבות. עוטפים את הפלטה המרכזית (בסיס המתקן) עם השטיח, אפשר להשתמש בדבק מגע ונעצים, מותחים היטב ונותנים לדבק להייבש. לוקחים מוט מאסיבי יחסית חותכים אותו באורך של הגליל ואותו מחברים בעזרת ברגים לפלטה המרכזית, על המוט הזה אנו נשחיל את הגליל, מקווה שהייתי מספיק ברור: את הגליל עצמו לא נחבר לפלטה כי הוא לא מספיק יציב לכן מחברים את המוט לבסיס ועליו מלבישים את הגליל, צריך להשתדל שהוא יהיה רחב כמעט כמו הגליל, לאחר מכן מחברים את הגליל למו המרכזי בעזרת ברגים בכמה מקומות לכל האורך. לפני כן עושים חור בחלק התחתון של הגליל, החור מיועד כדי להשחיל את החבל, עושים קשר קטן בקצה החבל,משחילים (לפני חיבור בגליל) ואז מקבעים את הגליל. לאחר מכן עוטפים את הפלטה העליונה ומחברים אותה בעזרת ברגים לחלק העליון של המוט (המושחל בתוך הגליל). בשלב הבא מתחילים ללפף את החבל סביב הגליל, כל כמה סיבובים צריך להדק את החבל כלפי מטה בעזרת מקות קלות עם פטיש, ככה עד שמגיעים למעלה, בשלב הזה תצטרכו עזרה של עוד אדם שיחתוך לכם את החבל כמעט בסוף הגליל, את הקצה העליון התפסתי בלחץ וגם עם קצת דבק מגע.


----------



## liorge2 (22/1/09)

החיבור של החבל עם החלק העליון של המוט 
שימו לב שהוא תפוס בלחץ בין הגליל לפלטה העליונה. תשתמשו במברג כדי לדחוף אותו פנימה כמה שיותר.


----------



## liorge2 (22/1/09)

המשך.... 
שלב שהוא לא חובה אבל זה מוסיף גימור יפה למתקן: מחפשים מקל דק שישמש דפנות לפלטות, הכוונה לעץ בצבע חום בהיר בתמונה, מחברים בעזרת מסמרים ומשייפים יפה את הפינות עד שמקבים את הצורה הרצויה. מחברים עם דבק מגע את המקל עם הגימור העגול לחלק העליון של הפלטה עליונה, אל המקל הזה אפשר לחבר כל מיני דברים שיעניינו את החתול, מניחים משהו כבד על המקל עד שהדבק מתייבש.


----------



## liorge2 (22/1/09)

והתוצאה 
אני מניח שהעלות של בניית המתקן לא עלה על 100 ש"ח  ונשארתי עם הרבה חומר לפעם הבאה (או לעוד מתקן). אשמח לענות על עוד שאלות. מקווה שהשלבים היו ברורים. טיפים נוספים: ~ אל תבנו את המתקן גבוה מידי, זה ישפיע על היציבות שלו. ~ נסו לחפש פלטות שיש להם כבר גימור ישר. ~ צריך ברגים ארוכים, מברגה טובה או מקדחה יעזרו. ~ הפלטה התחתונה צריכה להיות גדולה יותר מהעליונה. בהצלחה. ליאור


----------



## belli80 (22/1/09)

../images/Emo47.gif../images/Emo47.gif../images/Emo47.gif 
כל הכבוד!!!


----------



## liorge2 (22/1/09)

מקות=מכות...כן...!


----------



## Y A Y U S H (23/1/09)

ממש יפה ! 
אחלה פירוט


----------



## shellram1975 (23/1/09)

וואי זה פצצה 
אימצתי אנסה להרכיב כזה שבוע הבא או משהו כזה תודה רבה


----------



## יצורה (23/1/09)

נראה מעולה!!! והוסף לקישורי הפורום 
לקטגוריית "עשה זאת בעצמך"


----------



## זננדיר (26/1/09)

תודה רבה רבה


----------

